# 1980's Drift Breaker Auger Belt Broke



## TeacherSD (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi All. I bought this drift breaker for $50.00 in the fall and really has been a great snowblower. I am in Illinois and the last month we have received about 18 inches of snow, including 8 inches last night. The drift breaker has been awesome. However, today, while making paths, I took a rock and broke the auger belt. I am looking for where I can find a replacement belt, size, model anything. This didn't come with a manual so what I know is from here and a couple of YouTube videos. 

Model Number is 536.918400
9138 is the Code.

I love this thing and would hate to scrap it so soon. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

49581MA


----------



## TeacherSD (Feb 16, 2021)

I found Sears parts eject and got those and a new speed cable ordered. I appreciate the help and am excited to get it running again. Thanks so much


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TeacherSD said:


> I found Sears parts eject and got those and a new speed cable ordered. I appreciate the help and am excited to get it running again. Thanks so much


Did you find the manual there?


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/65d61rpptw-000247/craftsman-536918400-snowblower-parts



_ look at that site for a part number if needed, but buy elsewhere, most of the time you can find it for a better price.
You should have bought some extra shear bolts as long as your paying for the shipping.
You should also check your existing shear bolts since you battled a rock.
Take them off and see if they are bent._


----------



## TeacherSD (Feb 16, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Did you find the manual there?
> 
> 
> https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/65d61rpptw-000247/craftsman-536918400-snowblower-parts
> ...


No, I didn't find the manual there. I saw two different types of belts, one for the auger and one for the drive, but in another post it stated they were essentially the same after market belt. I ordered 2 just in case. I didn't think of the shear bolds as I wasn't familiar. I'll check them out.

Before I create a new thread, is there a tutorial on how to install the new belts? I see the pulley's but am not sure what needs to be moved or if there is a quick way versus a more painful one. Again, I am thankful for you guys.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Teacher











https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/65d61rpptw-000247/craftsman-536918400-snowblower-parts



The belt - - > https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/6496lan3uf-0071-536/id-49581

videos showing how to - - > https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=replacing+craftsman+auger+belt
.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TeacherSD said:


> No, I didn't find the manual there. I saw two different types of belts, one for the auger and one for the drive, but in another post it stated they were essentially the same after market belt. I ordered 2 just in case. I didn't think of the shear bolds as I wasn't familiar. I'll check them out.
> 
> Before I create a new thread, is there a tutorial on how to install the new belts? I see the pulley's but am not sure what needs to be moved or if there is a quick way versus a more painful one. Again, I am thankful for you guys.


I put the manual in the link above, click. In my previous post.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be me but the link to the manual isn't active on the searspartsdirect site. It's grey and doesn't do anything when you click on it.


.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You will find that the large frame blowers (7-10 hp) whether red and white or black and gray are the same with the exception of the motor and width of the auger housing.  For example a 536-918300 manual will cover most of your parts with the exception of the auger. Same thing on parts, they've given them new numbers over the years but they're the same parts.

If you have plastic bushings on the axel and auger, I put a thread on the forum several years back on how to change them out for flanged bearings. Another item is to watch the flange bolts on the mount for the transmission. If they come loose, it can break the transmission mounts. It is repairable but easier to prevent in the first place.

That should be a good blower and for $50, you got a heck of a deal. If you want a push, check out some of the threads I've posted on the Searsasaurus and things I've done to it to make it an even better machine.


----------

